# Some old age humor



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought I'd continue to try (as I did before) and give food for thought or at least maybe get a smile with diddies as:

I hate it when I see an old person and then come to realize that we went to high school together.

I got caught relieving myself in the swimming pool the other day. The life guard shouted so loud that it scared me to the point I almost fell in.

As you get older you've got to stay positive.
For example ; the other day I fell down the stairs. Instead of getting upset I just thought "WOW, that's the fastest I've move in years."

And finally

Have you ever wondered if'n the dollar bills you have in your wallet or purse were ever in an exotic dancer's G-string?
Bet you are now....... eep:


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Chuckle &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I was told something the other day. My mind isn't real sharp anymore and forget I have stuff.

I was told losing your mind is like another Birthday going into the Shed, find something New every time :nanner:

big rockpile


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Rock, I just wish you would remember that $100. I loaned you and pay me back.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Micheal said:


> Thought I'd continue to try (as I did before) and give food for thought or at least maybe get a smile with diddies as:
> 
> I hate it when I see an old person and then come to realize that we went to high school together.
> 
> ...


 Micheal,

Of all the things I have LOST, I miss my mind the most! ! ! :huh:

Dave


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

*How To Call The Police When You're Old and Can't Get Around Like You Used To
*

George called the local police one night to report a burglary in progress. He told the dispatcher that thieves were stealing things from his shed, and he could see them from his back door. The dispatcher asked, "Is someone in your house?" George said "No, but..." He was cut off by the clipped voice on the phone. The dispatcher then told him that all patrol units were on calls, and that an officer would be there when they would be available.

The caller said "Okay", then hung up the phone. He looked out the window, looked at the phone, took a deep breath and called the police again. This is what he said. "Hello, I just called you a few seconds ago because there were people stealing things from my shed. Well, you don't have to worry about them now because I've just shot them." Then he hung up the phone and smiled to himself.

Within just a few minutes, an Armed Rescue Unit, three police cars, and an ambulance responded. The surprised burglars were apprehended.

One of the officers wondered out loud, "I thought the homeowner shot them..."

George leaned on his cane and shouted from his doorway, "I thought you said there was nobody available!"



.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Punks should realize that you never know who may be carrying a gun... 

I saw a bumper sticker with a drawing of a frail old man walking with a cane, and this truism was under the picture:

_Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he'll just kill you._





.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Pepsiboy said:


> Micheal,
> 
> Of all the things I have LOST, I miss my mind the most! ! ! :huh:
> 
> Dave




Naw, 'taint so bad. When your memory starts to slip a bit, don't get aggravated and frustrated. Just think, there are some bright sides to a poor memory: 

You can enjoy the same good movies a few more times because you don't remember how they ended.

You can enjoy the same good books the same way, too!

Oh, and best of all, you may be able to forget why you were mad at so-and-so...



.


----------

